

Show HN: Remote Jobs pivots, following HN suggestions, now free - sleight42
http://remote-jobs.com/

======
fmavituna
Good job guys and thanks a lot to you and HN. By using Remote Jobs we filled a
position which we couldn't fill via websites such as Stack Overflow Careers
(for the last ~6 months)

~~~
sleight42
W00T! Thanks! That's a feel good!

Now did you remove your completed job req or do we need to? ;-)

~~~
fmavituna
I removed it, thanks.

------
spoiledtechie
I wish I could vote this up more. Sadly some one already fills the space well.
StackOverflow. Too bad they charge to post...

~~~
djbrowning
Yeah, there are definitely a lot of job boards out there. We just wanted to
see if we could help the niche of remote workers by de-cluttering jobs that
don't support them.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Thanks for making this (and pivoting, which I believe is a great idea too).

As someone who lives in the middle of nowhere currently, I will definitely
follow.

------
BenSS
Very slick visually. How do you plan to support the site later?
Feeds/reminders for new posts that fit your criteria would be nice too.

PS: The Drupal developer job doesn't appear to exist anymore.

------
blhack
I might just be looking at this wrong... Is there a way to list the jobs? I'm
only seeing about 7 total.

~~~
klochner
they _just_ made it free, give people a little time to post some jobs.

------
rumblestrut
Could I get some backstory? Why is the site based on HN suggestions (which I
can't say I agree with).

~~~
klochner
you didn't see the link at the top? ("the story behind . . .")

~~~
rumblestrut
I did, but in the HN link on that page I didn't see where there was an
overwhelming suggestion to make it free.

~~~
sleight42
That was based on our initial Show HN here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2250526>

~~~
rumblestrut
Thanks.

------
klochner
The position/payment options for submitting a job should be check boxes rather
than radio buttons.

~~~
djbrowning
Is that because you'd like to specify a job as being for design and
development (as an example)? I ask because check boxes are used when multiple
options are selectable, but we went with radio buttons to keep job types
separated.

~~~
klochner
I agree on design/dev, but for freelance/full-time, hourly/salary - both could
be options.

------
duck
Smart move. Clicky: <http://remote-jobs.com/>

------
goldmab
Handsome, usable, and useful. I love the color coded attributes on the grid,
especially.

~~~
djbrowning
Thanks =), glad you like the design. I had working on it.

